# Đánh giá quạt trần 5 cánh thương hiệu Panasonic mang mã số F-60WWK



## densuoikottmann (4/5/21)

*Quạt trần Panasonic* thương hiệu với 5 cánh mang ký hiệu F-60WWK mang thiết kế tông màu trắng với thân quạt ngắn phù hợp gia đình sở hữu như nhà cá nhân thành phố với trần thấp. Nhìn tổng thể quạt đẹp, tốc độ quay êm ái, ko gây tiếng ồn khó chịu trong giai đoạn sử dụng. Màn hình hiển thị tiên tiến, Tính năng hẹn giờ thuận lợi, Remote điều khiển từ xa thông minh, 5 cánh, nút bấm dạ quang có sự hiện đại cho gia đình bạn. Quạt trần Panasonic F-60WWK với chức năng hẹn giờ tối đa 8 tiếng giúp người dùng chủ động hơn và cũng an toàn hơn.




Sản phẩm có tổng thể hài hòa với các văn phòng dùng Điều Hòa Nhiệt Độ công suất lớn có thể kết hợp vớicộng *Quạt Cắt Gió* để tiết kiệm điện hơn.
Quạt trần 5 cánh thương hiệu Panasonic mang ký hiệu F-60WWK với công nghệ chuẩn 1/F Yuragi Quạt trần Panasonic F-60WWK chức năng đổi thay vận tốc gió luân chuyển giống gió tự nhiên, tạo cảm giác dễ chịu cho người tiêu dùng. Vận hành êm ái Cánh quạt dạng 3D bằng chất liệu nhựa tổng hợp đặc thù và sợi thủy tinh, tạo gió thoang thoảng khi quạt hoạt động ở vận tốc, và không gây ồn lúc quạt hoạt động ở véc tơ vận tốc tức thời cao.
Chất lượng gió đồng đều, tốc độ quay êm ái, ko gây tiếng ồn khó chịu trong lúc dùng. Hệ thống móc treo kiên cố, nhờ đó hạn chế được tối đa các sự cố ko mong muốn, giúp tiêu dùng quạt an toàn hơn. Độ bền, tuổi thọ sử dụng rất lâu, hầu như không bị hỏng hóc bao giờ.
*Đặc điểm nổi bật của quạt*
– Model: Panasonic F60 WWK
– Thương hiệu: Panasonic
– Sản xuất: Malaysia
– Số lượng cánh: 5 cánh
– Sải cánh: 150cm
– Chiều dài ti: 30cm
– Điện thế: 220V
– Trọng lượng: 8 kg
– Màu sắc: Sám bạc
– Tốc độ gió: 7 tốc độ gió
– Lưu Lượng gió: 225mch
– Remote: Màn hình LCD
– Thiết kế: Cánh quạt 3D
– Chất liệu cánh: Làm bằng vật liệu sợi thủy tinh (PPG) độ bền cao
– Trang bị: Dây an toàn, bảo vệ động cơ quá tải
Quạt trần 5 cánh từ Nhật Bản Panasonic mang ký hiệu F-60WWK hiện đang là 1 sự chọn lựa xuất sắc của người dùng hiện nay. Hệ thống móc treo kiên cố, nhờ đấy tránh được tối đa các sự cố không mong muốn, giúp dùng quạt an toàn hơn.


----------

